# uneven drop... WHY?



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

okay i just lowered my car temporarily until i can afford some new struts. i used tein s-techs and motivational rear mounts. for some reason after i jack my car up then put it down my wheel gap on every tire will be different.

does anyone know how to rectify this?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the front fenders are higher than the rear. that could be it cuz the sentra and 200sx are designed that way.


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

no not front to rear i mean like the left is different from the right


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

joeyxryan said:


> no not front to rear i mean like the left is different from the right


count the threads on the coil-overs.. you probably have one set lower than the other.


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

not coilovers s-tech springs


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

joeyxryan said:


> okay i just lowered my car temporarily until i can afford some new struts. i used tein s-techs and motivational rear mounts. for some reason after i jack my car up then put it down my wheel gap on every tire will be different.
> 
> does anyone know how to rectify this?


The ride height of every tire is visibly different? Call Tein and ask about that. It sounds like the ones you got took a really bad set (in which case they should replace them).


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

where did you get your S-Tech Tein springs at?...it could have been the place you bought them at and sold you some bad ones...i had S-Tech Tein Springs on my 200sx...and they were hella bouncy...i bought them on Ebay...i also bought my shocks on Ebay...i got KYB GR-2 (non adjustable) ...but my car got into an accident and was called a total wreck...i miss that car but now i got a better one!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

are you checking on a positively FLAT surface?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> are you checking on a positively FLAT surface?



HAHAHAHA ..all I wanted to add... sorry got the visual on Chimmikes post...lol


----------



## joeyxryan (Sep 2, 2003)

yea its that way every where i go and i hate it. i can fit 4 fingers between the tire and the wheel well while the rest are 2 fingers


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

joeyxryan said:


> yea its that way every where i go and i hate it. i can fit 4 fingers between the tire and the wheel well while the rest are 2 fingers


If it's more than a 5mm difference between the springs' compressed heights after the install, Tein will replace them for free. Look into getting it done. Riding on springs which took weird sets is... well... weird.


----------

